# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: اثر انگشت

## questionsa

سلام دوستان عزیزی که در خصوص سنسور های اثر انگشت کار کردن لطفا جهت همکاری در یک پروژه کاری پیام بدن با تشکر alialishaghaghi41@gmail.com

----------

